# Shreader, but kinda want to do some Blue Grass!



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I know you are out there, admit it.

I'm still working on the shreading, Blue Grass is next.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, I played in a Bluegrass band for 2 years back in the early 80.s. Some of the best guitarists out there bar none. Plus the festivals were some of the best patying I almost remember.  

Tarl


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I would say that blue grass is harder than shred for sure. acoustics can be wicked tough to bend to your will


----------



## alistairthegreat (Feb 25, 2006)

*acoustic shred.................*

try the tommy emmanuel if you want to be,um, owned.


----------

